# what music would be from the greter heavens of heavens on the highest peak?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*what music would be from the greater heavens of heavens on the highest peak?*

What is one whit the holy, what his angelical beyond everything, purely and essenly etherical classical music of any era modernist or renaissance whatever , what drive you to think , those , or the one that made this perticular work was one whit god, or godz of god own...

Than i tell you a tall an old chinese man told me once , he said once a chinese man very old , die went to heavens of heavens , the greater heaven 10 level or more upstair whit godlike beings... he drew a map of heavens, this i kid you not.Than the man was ask if he miss is familly and want to stay here, he answer no i got more work to do were i was.

Ask chineses people they will tell you this anecdote not bogus, there is heaven and utter heavens , than what is music of second choice.

amen fellows humans, im not perfect but i seek it eternally no one is... except the holy, praise the lord, bless yah ockay.

:tiphat:


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

For me, it would be either Wagner's Tannhäuser overture or the middle movement from Beethoven's string quartet in A minor, Op. 132.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Allerius said:


> For me, it would be either Wagner's Tannhäuser overture or the middle movement from Beethoven's string quartet in A minor, Op. 132.


Cool i will investigate this check that out mister, thanks


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

According to chinese mythology, heaven has 9 levels, we often use 9 sky as analogy to something unimaginably high, like a mountain or mythological heaven where gods dwell. The most important part of chinese belief about heaven is the concept of Western heaven, actually the word "west" was used as substitute for heaven in many euphemic ways to allure to death or souls destination. For example, ' going west " can mean "to die".


----------

